# Yellowtail Damsel With White Spots



## Arkamaic

Hey guys. So I just was watching my tank, and realized that the whole right side of my damsels mouth is white, not beat up or anything, just like it lost color.

And also, above his right eye, a little spot is losing color.. it is a light, almost baby blue now.

Any ideas?? I can try for some pics. Also, he has become way more aggressive withing the past day


----------



## Pasfur

Not sure what you are looking at, but I do have a strong opinion on what course of action to take. I would suggest that you do nothing. Just let it ride itself out. Maybe add a garlic supplement to the diet, but otherwise lets just see where this progresses to.


----------



## mikOll

Hey Pasfur. What garlic supplements do you use? I believe my tank has Ich. As of now, I raised the temperature to 84 degrees. Anything else I should do? Thanks.


----------



## onefish2fish

i use Brightwell Garlic Power as well as Selcon, a good mixture of foods in the diet is needed for the health of the livestock. feeding live foods from time to time is very good too, like live blackworms or fish roe and even feeding them to corals. the oils in the live foods help the fish to build a good slime coat and immune system as well as condition them for breeding. dont feed them to many live foods though, they can get hooked on them and refuse to eat prepared foods.


----------



## Pasfur

When it comes to Ich, I am a little bit crazy. Kind of like that old man sitting in his front porch rocker who claims his pet dog can fetch his beer and even open the bottle. Yeah, like that.

I am about at the point to state that Formula Two Marine Pellet with Garlic, made by Ocean Nutrition, is the wonder cure for ich. I have had continued success in ridding my systems from ich that I am almost getting overly confident about it. This food is awesome. 

Which begs the question of why this works. The best I can figure is that the amount and type of garlic added to this pellet is easily utilized by the fish to fish off the parasites. The parasites do not attach to the fish, and die off or are killed by my UV. Regardless of why, the food is outstanding, and I highly suggest everyone include it in their fish's daily diet.


----------



## cnmarland

I used these Pellets and found that they don't do what they say on the advertising. I put mine in the top of the tank and they just sink right away to the sand bed. They don't float at all so most end up staying in the sand and breaking down.
Could I have a bad batch or doing something wrong (is that possible with just dropping a few pellets in?)


----------



## Pasfur

The Formula Two pellets are not going to float for long, especially in turbulent areas. I have never found this to be a problem. I just add 8 to 10 pellets at a time. The ones that sink to the bottom are quickly found by the fish as they forage for food after feeding.


----------

